# Canon 30D



## sean300 (May 18, 2006)

I just realize that the setting on my camera only shoots pictures with a 72 dpi resolution. How can i raised that? I have it set to Large/Fine format. What else is there? My digital rebel and powershot s500 has a higher dpi resolution than that. Please help me out. Thanks


----------



## darich (May 19, 2006)

it makes no difference. My 20D shows images at 72dpi straight from the camera. it's simple enough to change to to whatever you wish in whichever post processing package you use. The 20D cannot be changed from 72dpi so i presume the 30D will will be the same.

I'm sure someone will explain the technicalities.


----------



## Digital Matt (May 19, 2006)

DPI is only important in the printing stage.  There's no difference between a 2400x3000 72 dpi image, and a 2400x3000 300dpi image, until you print it.

At 72 dpi, it would print 33.333 x 41.667, and at 300 dpi, it's print 8x10.  The 8x10 would look better, because there are more dots, closer together.

As said, you'll just have to change it in your image editing software prior to printing, where you should be sizing and cropping the image (if need be) anyway.


----------



## RCollins (May 19, 2006)

sean300 said:
			
		

> I just realize that the setting on my camera only shoots pictures with a 72 dpi resolution. How can i raised that? I have it set to Large/Fine format. What else is there? My digital rebel and powershot s500 has a higher dpi resolution than that. Please help me out. Thanks



I am using CamReader to automate my import workflow.
CamReader automatically correct the resolution of images to 300 DPI plus performs numerous of useful tasks: autorename files, autorotate images based on EXIF orientation tag, correct file timestamp, backup my picture to my external fire-wire drives and copyright my pictures. Just try it out and you can't imagine your workflow without this program. I owned the Canon 30D and CamReader the only one program which supports direct import from my camera.

CamReader home page


----------

